# Alloys covered in black spots in corners...



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

My alloys are hairpin type and in the corners have a build up of tiny black dots as well as clumps of what looks like baked on brake dust. Can't shift them 

Tried Megs Wheel Brightener (at quite a high concentration) with no avail, and Bilberry, but no good. 

Had a sample of tardis and sprayed that in one of the corners, left for a few minutes, and did nothing. Maybe it was 'off' or out of date or something? 

Anyway, if you have any advice or suggestions I'd love to hear them

Cheers
Tim


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Iron X :thumb:


----------



## Lmon07 (Jul 2, 2007)

you could try IronX. Worked wonders for my wheels when they were covered in tiny black spots.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

As mentioned above IronX should do the trick, then get down some decent protection:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

AS fallout remover if you can get hold of some, does similar job to IronX, and IronX stinks like you wouldnt believe:lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Try claying if you can get in there, or spray some autoglym alloy wheel seal then use your thumb nail or a finger nail sometimes that works but can cause very fine scratches so you may need to poilsh them out after
Tardis wont do anything they are brake dust particles,ive had some cases that have been realy bad the wheels needed refurbing
Iron x and wolfs wheel cleaner will help a lot aswell as already said


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to mention .

Tried IRONx. 

Literally, did nothing. Apart from make me pass out from the smell. lol


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

AS treble X wheel cleaner? Really strong acidic cleaner but gets the job done, then you can seal them up and it wont happen again:thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> AS treble X wheel cleaner? Really strong acidic cleaner but gets the job done, then you can seal them up and it wont happen again:thumb:


Sounds like i should give this a go

Where can I get it from?

Also what brushes do you guys recommend? These black spots are in the corners, so quite tight. I've got some paintbrush style things as well as a selection of big brushes


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Shinearama had plenty in stock when i was there yesterday.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks chaps. appreciate your help in this matter


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds to me like pitting. Where the brake dust has ate into the wheel through not cleaning well enough. Once this has happened there is no return as far as i know.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Yer, that's what I fear. 
Been quite aggressive to be honest. 
I dont get it though. Wheels have been sealed on a regular basis since i've had the car, and maintained them every few weeks.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

interested in how you get on mate, i have the exact same problem. Let me know if you find anything that works and ill do likewise


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't find the AS stuff at Shinerama???? Anywhere else?


----------

